# Children Under 18 Going to School on a 600 Class Visa?



## Breminchi (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello to all and hope we are doing well!
I'm coming home to Australia early next year with the family. I'm a citizen but my wife and step daughter will be coming on a subclass 600 visa (visitors) .
We are going to apply for my wife's 820 Visa soon after we arrive.
My wife's 8 year old daughter will also be applying or included. But....
For the time that they are on the sc600 Visa, can my step daughter attend school? Or she would need a different study/student visa to enter school?
I know the school fees are crazy expensive, but really just want to apply in australia rather than wait a year for it to be processed while outside!
Any info would be greatly appreciated! and Advice on where I i can look at more of this type of stuff!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Breminchi (Jun 7, 2016)

Bump this thread to see if anybody had some answers or experience?


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

Breminchi said:


> Hello to all and hope we are doing well!
> I'm coming home to Australia early next year with the family. I'm a citizen but my wife and step daughter will be coming on a subclass 600 visa (visitors) .
> We are going to apply for my wife's 820 Visa soon after we arrive.
> My wife's 8 year old daughter will also be applying or included. But....
> ...


As you are an Australian citizen & you are the partner of the child's mother, you would have certain benefits, but not sure whether these benefits would apply as soon as the child arrives or only after she applies for PR.

I would email the potential school that the child would be attending & explain the situation.


----------



## Xpert_MARA (Nov 13, 2017)

Studying (more than 3 months) on visa subclass 600 is a breach of visa condition. 
It can have adverse effects on the prospective new visa applications. 
You must apply for student visa or wait for until you apply for partner visa including step-daughter


----------



## EWR (Aug 8, 2017)

Wait until Bridging visa Grant.


----------

